# RAGOM-Golden Pup in wheelchair-Joy-needs a home!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Joy's disability is sad beyond words, but I am glad she is getting around in her wheelchair. May somebody bring her home for a joy filled life for both of them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a sweetheart, she's beautiful. 

I believe a special family is out there for this girl.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

If I was home fulltime, I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Bumping up for Joy to find a loving home!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahh I love her! Someone please take this cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Joy in Minnesota-what a beautiful dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Joy, at RAGOM, in Minnesota.


----------

